# Cucumbers?



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My little garden has produced a bumper crop of cucumbers this year. We had a bowl of them sliced up in ice water snacking on them and my wife was curious if Tuff would like them. He scarfed a piece down to my amazement. Does anyone know if cucumbers may have any harmful effects on a dog?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

They should be fine for him to eat. I've only gotten two so far from my garden...


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

My crew always eat cucumbers, But most like then with italian dressing.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

The only super dangerous things are raisins/grapes/dark chocolate... and try to avoid salty/sugarly/spicey things.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> The only super dangerous things are raisins/grapes/dark chocolate... and try to avoid salty/sugarly/spicey things.


Thanks GRF Friends....I did not know about raisins and grapes...thats why Im here I reckon.
I very much appreciate you all!
Al

PS Bob Dylan...Im not gonna spoil him with the fancy fixens of Italian Dressing:lol:


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

fairly small quantities of grapes/raisins/dark chocolate can be dangerously toxic. 

But other than that....I share a lot of my foods with my dogs!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a wild raspberry bush that seems to have multiplied....even with the new shoots coming up randomly throughout the yard I never seem to get any...

but then I can't blame my guys - birds may also steal them...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Yep - grapes, raisins, garlic and onions come to mind as toxic.

I am not a great gardener, but Copper sneaks 2 - 3 pickling size ones out of my garden daily with no harm to him and he has problems with many things. I don't get any because I planted the three cucumber plants just for him.

Just don't let Tuff see where they come from or he will start raiding your garden.:uhoh:


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> Yep - grapes, raisins, garlic and onions come to mind as toxic.
> Just don't let Tuff see where they come from or he will start raiding your garden.:uhoh:


I did not know about garlic either...

I put up an electric fence to keep out the deer and Tuff learned the hard way about trying to raid the garden:uhoh:


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I hope there's no side effects. Tinkerbell eats a lot of them. I just cut up chunks or slices of htem and use as treats or as an ectra on her dry food.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

One yummy thing we eat alot of in the summer is sliced cucumbers, tomatoes, and purple onions and poor italian dressing on top. Then sprinkle alittle feta cheese on top. YUMMY!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> One yummy thing we eat alot of in the summer is sliced cucumbers, tomatoes, and purple onions and poor italian dressing on top. Then sprinkle alittle feta cheese on top. YUMMY!!!


MAN! I'lll be right over Carol!

Oh Ya, throw a little cilantro on that and I'll even spend the night!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Jazz & Jules said:


> MAN! I'lll be right over Carol!
> 
> Oh Ya, throw a little cilantro on that and I'll even spend the night!


Ooooo...no cilantro for me...it tastes like soap! :yuck:


----------



## Toffifay (Dec 29, 2009)

Both of my dogs love veggies....especially cucumbers! Another favorite, besides carrots, are red bell peppers! One of my dogs will even eat alfalfa sprouts, lol, I don't even like those!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Since toxic things are being discussed, Xylitol, which is in most sugar free gums, is also highly toxic in small doses to dogs. Just FYI.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Cukes are fine. When I cut up a batch to keep in the fridge for snacking, my dogs get several pieces and happily munch down the peelings.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Buddy eats cucumbers almost everyday and has been for most of his life. He loves them. I dont buy commercial products for him at all so cucumbers are one of his "snack foods". He also loves to snack on carrots, broccoli etc.

Cucumber dipped in peanut butter are tasty. yummee bout dis!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

mybuddy said:


> Cucumber dipped in peanut butter are tasty. yummee bout dis!


REALLY?!? I'll have to try that. (Wait, yummy to people or dogs?)


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> The only super dangerous things are raisins/grapes/dark chocolate... and try to avoid salty/sugarly/spicey things.


And onions


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Winnie loves cucumbers. One time, in our old home in Virginia, we were able to grow a HUGE and FABULOUS garden. Winnie managed to jump over the small fence we had protecting the garden, and would daily steal a cucumber. He also loves melons and squash. Winnie is an avid gardener, but doesn't know the difference between a weed and a good plant. To him, it's all food. But he does love to 'help' in the garden! 

Because I feed Winnie a raw diet, I'm always trying to get veggies and fruit in his diet. The easiest, and simplest, way is to just let him 'help' with the weeding. If his natural curiousity doesn't kick in, he'll happily fetch, and eat, the veggies. So it's a win-win for us.

Veggies from the nightshade family are toxic, so no tomatoes, eggplants, onions, or garlic. Winnie is a good self-regulator, and shows no interest in those plants. He's a smart dog!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> REALLY?!? I'll have to try that. (Wait, yummy to people or dogs?)


Both. Buddy loves it and so do I. It sounds a bit strange but is actually pretty good. I also love celery and peanut budder and salt on apples.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy crap! I just spelled peanut butter..." peanut budder"...oh my....laughing my buddar ash off! oh, so funny! Buddy is channelling frooo bout dis.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

I love peanut butter on celery, so it makes sense to have peanut butter with cucumbers. I HAVE to try this, it sounds so good! I do think that peanut butter on apples is awesome. Never did the salt thing!

Mybuddy, it iz so har ta not do da goggie spek wen da huumans ar spekin. I fink mi Momma doez da mani miztaks, den she relize dis, an go bak an corket dis. Den mi Momma fel bery smar dat she do dis, befor ani one els knoz! Da sili huumans!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes, salt on apples is quite good. Not a lot mind you, just a sprinkle on the slices. I love it. I love salt on guava too.

Peanut butter and apples is yummy as well. I love, love peanut butter so like it with mostly everything. What is really yummy is peanut butter and banada ( but that is nothing new ).

Oh, if you love raw, fresh vegies...might I suggest slicing cucumber, apples, tomato ( or whatever you like ) and sprinkle with Thai seasoning ( lemongrass flavor of course ) and sushi vinegar! Oh, talk about heaven. 

da momee makerz miztakez bout dis. herz hasda buddy on da bwane!

i lobe da momee

dis is da buddy


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

Most veggies and fruits are perfectly safe for dogs  We also share our fruit salads with Emma  Minus grapes, always minus grapes, if we add them anyhow. 

Grapes, raisins (and any dried fruits with high sugar), mushrooms, onion, chocolate are very dangerous for dogs and we never ever feed her anything like that. And we keep everything dangerous for her out of her reach, in case she gets the idea she could steal something  She hardly ever steals food now, even if it is on the table, but better safe than sorry. 

Now that is is so hot we make fruit salads daily. I keep the fruits in the fridge, then slice whatever needs to be sliced and add a sprinkle of honey on top and mix. Talk about heaven  My favorite mix is banana, strawberry, cherries and pears.

PS I know of two Goldens who ate a lot of grapes, so many that they ended up like balloons, not because their owners wanted them to eat, but they stole them from the garden. The dogs were perfectly safe and absolutely no side effects. I wouldn't try that though and I always keep grapes in the fridge. 

I also read that many people feed their dogs small amounts of garlic because it is a natural repellent for ticks, fleas and mosquitoes.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

This is a timely thread for this "former" black thumb gardener--we have a bumper crop of itty bitty cucumbers on an out of control plant! I'm happy to hear they are safe from veggie garden raiders on 4 feet. 
I was just wondering how we would eat all of these cukes (there is only so much salad one can stand) and I think I'll try almond butter/cucumber snacks. Yum. I have done a hummus/cucumber snack as well and it was tasty.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> One yummy thing we eat alot of in the summer is sliced cucumbers, tomatoes, and purple onions and poor italian dressing on top. Then sprinkle alittle feta cheese on top. YUMMY!!!


Oh yes, that's a wonderful snack! Throw a few black olives in it and you'd have a Greek salad!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Lacey loves frozen blueberries. When I make my fruit smoothie in the morning, I give her about 6 of them. She played with them at first; now she just gobbles them up!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've seen garlic supplements for dogs and some dog foods list garlic as an ingredient, so not sure if it's just raw garlic that is toxic or certain amounts of garlic that is toxic. I googled and didn't find a definitive answer. 

As for grapes, I used to share red grapes every day with my Sam. I didn't learn they were toxic until joining the forum. I don't think they did any harm to him, none was evident. I also gave them as treats to my rabbits...hope I wasn't harming them either. 

Someone listed tomatoes as a toxin. I think it's just the stems and leaves, not raw or cooked tomatoes. I've shared sliced tomatoes with both Sam and Ike and allowed both of them to lick my plate after eating spaghetti...hope this isn't a no-no too.
& neither Sam nor Ike ever cared for cukes or carrots unless they were dipped in dressing, never plain.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Here is a link about the cucumbers being non-toxic to dogs.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/plants/cucumber.html

Here is a link about toxic and non-toxic plants for dogs and cats.

http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/plants/plant-list-dogs.html?print=t


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, Al, I am so jealous.....I've been cursed by groundhogs this year and everything is behind. I'm winnin' though! We've trapped and relocated 4 out of 6 and the other 2 are scared:

Loocie prefers peppers and the sweet grass I plant for them


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I so wanted a cucumber with lunch.....

There were a few 1" long ones and a 4"ish one with a big bite taken out of it. Copper is belching cucumber breath.I guess I'll have to get mine from the store.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo LOVES cucumbers!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> I've seen garlic supplements for dogs and some dog foods list garlic as an ingredient, so not sure if it's just raw garlic that is toxic or certain amounts of garlic that is toxic. I googled and didn't find a definitive answer.
> 
> As for grapes, I used to share red grapes every day with my Sam. I didn't learn they were toxic until joining the forum. I don't think they did any harm to him, none was evident. I also gave them as treats to my rabbits...hope I wasn't harming them either.
> 
> ...


I have completely forgotten about garlic supplements, I have seen them, but never considered buying because I knew garlic was listed as toxic. It may be a big quantity, I think it would also be toxic to humans. Once a friend asked me to dog sit and she brought her dog over. That dog stole some garlic even though I was there with her all the time and it wasn't until she kissed me I realized what she did. Back then we really had no idea garlic is toxic, but I was worried anyhow. She did not eat it, she just chewed it, but still...

Tomatoes are safe, I share tomatoes with Emma all the time. Sometimes she doesn't like the specific tomato I am sharing and she spits it out  Same here for cucumbers and carrots, no dressing leads to spitting out )))


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> I so wanted a cucumber with lunch.....
> 
> There were a few 1" long ones and a 4"ish one with a big bite taken out of it. Copper is belching cucumber breath.I guess I'll have to get mine from the store.


Aaah, Copper, did it taste good with your fresh fish? I wish I lived closer to you guys and I would share some with you!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Liberty LOVES the garden...it is fenced,but some crops spill over or fit through the fence...I must admit I train a few plants to go through so she can enjoy the garden...funny how she 'knows' when they are ripe...and is patient enough to wait...
Tomato, cucumber, strawberries, watermelon are by far her favorites...

The other dogs seem to have no interest in picking their own veggies....


----------

